# Digital Audio Coax Splitter



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

How are you doing?

I am using a Motu 4Pre SoundCard which has 4 Input Microphone PreAmps,1 Digital Coax Input, 4 Analog outputs & 1 Digital Coax Output. 

I am using all 4 Microphone Inputs for Loud Speaker Measurements, I cannot use Analog Outputs of the SoundCard back in the Analog Inputs for Reference for the measurement software as i am already using all 4 Microphone Inputs ( 4 microphones for 4 different locations in a room ) of the SoundCard for 4 Measurement Microphones. 

I can only use the Digital Coax Input & Output of the SoundCard. I need to send the Digital Coax Output to the Coax Input of the SoundCard and at the same time send a Split Coax Digital Output to the AES Input of the Power Amplifiers. I am looking a COAX Splitter which can take 1 Digital Coax In and give 2 Identical Digital Coax Outputs. 

Help will be appreciated, i will be grateful to you guys if you can suggest a product which can take 1 Digital Coax In and give 2 Identical Digital Coax Outputs with minimal level drop and phase. 

Thanks and Regards, 

Humayun


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

a simple coax splitter Y adapter will do the trick. can be found most anyplace you can get electronics hardware


----------



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Mike!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Mike are there any trade offs using a simple coax y cable?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Humayun said:


> Hey Mike are there any trade offs using a simple coax y cable?


Nome that I know of


----------

